# A Chicagoan's 2021 Trip to New York City



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

And now back to Hudson Yards...

30 HY (387 m)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

35 HY (305 m)


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Many great pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The Vessel, which was unfortunately closed due to several suicides...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

50 Hudson Yards, a 308-meter skyscraper under construction









Inside the Hudson Yards shopping mall


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from NYC


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I visited the Edge observation deck at 30 Hudson Yards, but the elevator was broken so we couldn't go up... in the second picture you can see everyone waiting in the lobby for 30 minutes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The problem solved (broken elevator)?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

christos-greece said:


> The problem solved (broken elevator)?


I didn't stick around to find out, as it was only a 2-day trip and I didn't want to waste time at one attraction. But I did go back to New York for a week long trip in August and went to the observation deck! I'll post those photos later, probably in this same thread.

Anyway, some more photos around Hudson Yards after I got a refund for the observation deck and left

55 Hudson Yards









The Spiral

















One Manhattan West









The historic New Yorker hotel


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

An almost empty 7 subway train (the Hudson Yards station is the terminus of the 7 line so there weren't a lot of people on the train)









Times Square/42nd Street station









Here I changed to a slightly more crowded train to go to Central Park









Getting off the subway, I saw Carnegie Hall...









And Carnegie Hall Tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Some photos from 57th St aka Billionaires' Row

Central Park Tower, second tallest building in the Western Hemisphere (472 meters)









888 7th Avenue, a 191 m skyscraper









The ground level entrance to One57, a 306 m skyscraper









The Russian Tea Room









Looking down 57th St


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Looking the other way down 57th... not a lot of traffic









Looking towards 53 West 53 (Tower Verre) - 320 meters









111 West 57th Street - 428 m









Skyscrapers along the southern edge of Central Park


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

In Central Park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC; well done


----------

